# Super simple PID controller build/wiring



## nathanvonbeerenstein (2/12/15)

Hi,
Trolled around a bit, but couldn't find any simple wiring diagrams for a PID controller with a probe and the necessary in and out/or heat and cool power sockets. I want to buy OR build one much like the KegKing temp controller, but with a PID controller instead of the STC style one.
Here's the keg King one:




Long story short, assembled a herms type system using the keg King controller with the PID but it doesn't learn like a PID does so couldn't hold a stable temperature. I plan to have it control the element in my hlt as the mash recirculates through a 1/2" 50ft chiller in the hlt with the probe at the end of the wort return tube.
It will be mounted the the brew stand I have in the works stylised after the Brew Magic two-tier systems.
Any helps appreciated and all wiring will be checked by an electrician (he works in alarm systems so may not be versed in what I'm trying to achieve I think).

Best and cheapest recommendations much appreciated!

CHEERS!
Nathan


----------

